# RMS Aftercooler



## CAMDINANS3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Can someone explain how this thing works. The stage 1 looks like it has a radiator, obviously this is for the water but do you run it inline with your cooling system or does it use a separate pump to circulate its own supply of water. And it looks like they only make it for 1996+ OBD II, has anyone retrofit it to fit a 1995 OBDI one or is it pretty much the same system save the cruise control/traction control parts from the OBDII, and will it fit underneath the DINAN strut bar.


----------

